# Sansa Sandisk e250



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've got a Sansa Sandisk e250 2GB, the audio jack is loose. I opened it up in August to re-adjust the jack, it started working better. When open, I saw the culprit of the problem. A small metal connector that connects the board and the jack, is broken. I was wondering can it be soldered, or should I just get a new one?


----------

